
House Republicans Move To Increase H1B Visa Quota - terpua
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/04/21/house-republicans-move-to-increase-h1b-visa-quota/
======
sp
I just wish they'd clear a path to faster H1B->GC conversions for would-be
startup geeks!

